# Reed's 1542 Alumacraft Swamp Sled.



## reedjj (Jan 25, 2011)

I started doing a little work on my little 1542 Alumacraft over the weekend. Here are a few pics of the foam going in.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 25, 2011)

heres a couple more. They wouldnt load earlier


----------



## fatherfire89 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heck ya. Where did you get that foam?


----------



## reedjj (Jan 25, 2011)

Its 3/4 inch foam board from home dep. I glued two pieces together to get the right thickness. I got 2 packages of foam board for $7 a pack. It was enough to do the whole boat.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hope it is "closed cell" foam. 
The open stuff weighs a ton after water gets inside.
Rich


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 25, 2011)

fyi,that 1/4 inch foam is great for deck templates


----------



## reedjj (Jan 25, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Hope it is "closed cell" foam.
> The open stuff weighs a ton after water gets inside.
> Rich


The label saidit was for interior and exterior use, and it resists moisture. Iput a coat of urethane on anyway just to be safe. It seems to be the same stuff used in the seats of most boats. I'm only out about $14. If it turns out bad lol.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know of an easy test for closed vs open cell foam...but did find this comment on iboats.
****************************************************
"Re: questions on foam under floor?

Glad you ask! This has never been debated ever! lol..Ok maybe once or twice.

You have a LOT of options to go with beginning with no foam actually..
But I would say the following list in order are what is currently in use.

1. Closed cell pink foam from any big box DIY center
2. Poured in self expanding foam (a nightmare to remove and probably whats under your deck now.
3. POOL NOODLES (yes, 99 cent pool noodles) 
*************************************************************
Rich


----------



## reedjj (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm gonna leave the regular old foam I got it in it for now. If it gets waterlogged and heavy i will get the other stuff later. It all comes out nice and easy. The hardest part would be going to home dept. 2 miles down the road. No big deal.

I heard about the closed cell foam but when i was looking for it, and I didn't see anything on any of the different foam board that actually said "Closed Cell Foam". So I got the stuff that said it was moisture resistant, and for exterior use. Plus it's what I have seen in other boats so I just went with it. Oh well live and learn. I think it'll be ok for a season or so.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 29, 2011)

I have abandoned the idea of the console and remote motor. I think I am getting so far beyond why I bought a jon boat it the first place I need to get back to basics. I just wanted a small boat to get back into the creeks and stuff. I guess if I wanted a bass boat or a center console Jet boat i should have just got one to start with.

Im going to finish the flooring this weekend and deck the back bench to the transom and make the hatch for the gas tank. Then make a trip to Gander mtn for a seat to mount on the rear bench to operate a simple pull start 20hp tiller.

All that other stuff sounded good but now that I think about it, it just seems like too much. I just want to get out there and fish/hunt.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you have it right, now. Fish, hunt, enjoy. After a season of doing that stuff, you can whack away and make all the mods that are NECESSARY. 

After going fishing a few times, I always found things that I should have done. I also often found that things that I did when I first got the boat.... were just time and materials wasted. Just the nature of those of us who hang on this site, I guess.

regards, rich


----------



## reedjj (Jan 29, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Just the nature of those of us who hang on this site, I guess.
> 
> regards, rich



Yea, I cant even look at a boat without thinking, I would change this or that...hahaha! Never satisfied!

I did get the floors and rear deck done today. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 1, 2011)

I did a little work over the weekend and finally got around to posting some pics.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 1, 2011)

A couple more pics. I still need to add the side console ( I decided to go ahead with my original plans) and figure out a way to build a removable front deck for bowfishing but that can wait till after I get a motor and trailer.

I talked to a guy today about a late 90's 40 hp merc 2 stroke with oil injection and power tilt/trim! He wasn't sure if it was a short or long shaft but I can always get a jack plate if the price on the motor is right. I bet that thing would push my "little swamp sled" close to 50mph!

Its all starting to come together.


----------



## natestep (Feb 1, 2011)

Good job! I like it....


----------



## reedjj (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, I have never done anything like this before and just went off what I had in my head. I took this pic tonight when I got home.


----------



## fatherfire89 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow that looks great. Any idea what size motor you are going to put on it yet? Tiller or controls?


----------



## fatherfire89 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nevermind those questions I asked in my previous post. 20 HP tiller should be a good size. Have fun!


----------



## diabolic ben (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought a 12/36 2 days ago. I think I will follow suit on that back deck. How will you run a tiller motor from those two seats? This is my 1st boat. Sorry if it's a stupid question. Do you think it would be bad to put my TM on that back deck? My 10 yr. old son will be fishing up front and I really don't want him running the TM.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 2, 2011)

Im going to run remote controls on a side console. 25-45hp with power tilt and trim. I am just looking for a good deal.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 2, 2011)

diabolic ben said:


> I bought a 12/36 2 days ago. I think I will follow suit on that back deck. How will you run a tiller motor from those two seats? This is my 1st boat. Sorry if it's a stupid question. Do you think it would be bad to put my TM on that back deck? My 10 yr. old son will be fishing up front and I really don't want him running the TM.



If you did a deck like mine on your 12-36 you could just mount the seat right to the rear deck a little off to the side and run a tiller from it. A 15 hp tiller would really move a 12-36!


----------



## diabolic ben (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, an offset seat sounds great. I'm going to keep mine very simple and cheap. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## bubba3689 (Feb 3, 2011)

The build looks like its going great. I just started modding mine and I wanted to ask u how u got the angle to cut the 2x4s u made ur seat bench out of . I'm tring to build a box like that to hold my guns in


----------



## reedjj (Feb 4, 2011)

I used some of the spare styrofoam I had left over after doing the floor. I held one piece of it along the side of the boat vertically and put the other along the bottom horizontally (where the 2X6 would go) and then traced the angle onto it. I then cut that styrofoam at the angle I traced and used it as a template to cut the 2x6. 

Just remember to measure the bottom width of the boat correctly and cut the wood to match. 

My boat has a 42 inch bottom so I made the angle cut on one end of the board, then on the other end of the board I measured 42 inches bottom to bottom and started the cut there.

for the 2nd board Just used the 1st one I cut as a template, marked and cut the 2nd one accordingly.

I am not a skilled carpenter by any means. I am sure there is some fancy way to figure out the angle of the side of the boat and cut it that way using some formula and mitre cut! But for me, tracing it was easy and effective. I did leave a little room to play with in case I decide to put some sort of vinyl or carpet over it later.


----------



## Howard (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking great! I also have a alumacraft. My personel concern with the layout is the floor space you lost with the seat platform. I can see that you did gain some storage space which I like. Is the remote control worth the cost? I would be interested for myself but have not looked into. Good luck! =D>


----------



## reedjj (Feb 4, 2011)

I did lose that area between the rear bench/deck and the middle seat as far as space goes. But because I didn't have to mount a seat on the rear deck to drive from , I can have the entire rear deck to to mount a pedestal seat for fishing and use the front for fishing too.

Most of the time when I am fishing I will be alone (me and the dog) so its not a real concern. Plus If I Just wanna go for a boat ride with my ole lady (or my dog) she/he can sit beside me instead of sitting up front haha.

In addition to this boat being a fishing/bowhunting/bowfishing boat it is also gonna be a little swamp "hot rod". I enjoy just exploring and riding around on a boat and just being out on the water so the console steer is going to be really nice.

As far as cost goes it is a little more expensive to rig a boat for remote steer with the console/rigging/steering wheel/throttle/ignition etc but I think I can find a good used set up for less than a brand new 25-35hp tiller, so I am willing to suck it up.

Your right though a tiller does give you more room room and costs less. It just depends on what you want to do. 

That's what is so great about jon boats and little aluminum boats in general. All we have to do is imagine what we want and build it. It really doesn't take much money as far as any of it goes. Plywood, screws, a drill, a saw a few cans of paint! You can do whatever you want. If you screw up just go get another sheet of plywood. I cant even look at a boat anymore without saying to myself I would have done this or that to it. 

This is the first time I have ever done this and it has been so much fun. I am already looking for another boat to start modding and Im not even done with this one. I think I am going to drive my wife crazy. haha.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 7, 2011)

Got a little done on the front deck over the weekend. I ran out of 2x2 and tried to finish up with some 1x3 but I'm not happy with the strength of the 1x3. I stopped by hd on my way home today so I can rebuild it tonight.


----------



## florida strain (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks sweet so far. Is there room (or an opening)to run wires through the original side boxes(transom support) between the back bench and transom on alumacraft models? Or would you have to drill out a hole to run electrical wires from back to front on a factory hull. 
Thanks.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 7, 2011)

florida strain said:


> Looks sweet so far. Is there room (or an opening)to run wires through the original side boxes(transom support) between the back bench and transom on alumacraft models? Or would you have to drill out a hole to run electrical wires from back to front on a factory hull.
> Thanks.



Its sealed up from the floor to the top of the bench. you would have to drill a hole. I plan on just running any wires right under the gunnels inside some sheathing that will be kept nice and neat and held tight to the side with some sort of ties.

I really like the boat. I got it for just under $1000. brand new at Academy Sports in Orange Park. They want $1400. for it at every boat dealer I went to. Heck they want $1200 for a 1436 at Boathouse Discount Marine in Jax. Academy Sports is the way to go if your looking for a new boat.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are some pics of the front deck


----------



## reedjj (Feb 7, 2011)

I replaced the 1x3 with some more 2x2 and got rid of the little piece of plywood in the bottom pic and put a big piece in to cover the entire aft portion of the deck. I used the brackets and its really sturdy. 

I also cut a piece of scrap 1/4" ply to fit the top of the deck. Im going to use it as a template for the 15/16th ply Im going to use for decking. I am going to split the deck where the two 2x2's are close together and install some hinges. That way I will be able to access my 2 batteries that are going to sunken into the plywood decking on the floor. I am going to get a battery box tomorrow and trace out the outline and cut 2 holes in the floor decking to sink them into. It will hold them in place and keep everything nice and neat.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 10, 2011)

I finished building the front deck. I got it sealed with 2 coats of spar urethane too. Im gonna wait till the weather improves this weekend to put a couple coats of paint on it. Here are a couple pics I took. Its going to make a nice place to store/mount 2 batteries.


----------



## ccrich (Feb 10, 2011)

Noob question: Whats the purpose of the FOAM?

Thanks


----------



## reedjj (Feb 11, 2011)

I used it primarily to help deaden or quiet the sound of feet, plywood, and water slapping on the boat hull. It also helps to add support to the plywood floor because the foam is dead even with the ribs. I don't think it helps with any floatation at all. 

I know the benches are filled with foam from the factory and help with floatation in case of "swamping" or flipping.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully the weather will cooperate with me today and I can get the front deck painted. Last night it was too cool and its been rainy the past few days. Supposed to be nice this weekend though.

Now its time to start shopping for a nice aluminum side console. I know Alumacraft sells them but only through thier dealers. Does anyone know of a website that sells side consoles for small alum boats. I remember seeing a link somewhere but cant seem to find it now.


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job, reed - and, you got it right in the post title - SWAMP SLED! I love that! And, when you said you almost got carried away and if you wanted a bass boat, you should have bought one in the first place, is right on! Keeping it fairly simple is the key. In my opinion, you can really enjoy it more that way. And, right, you have a great swamp sled there!


----------



## Sayre32 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks good man. You are moving right along.


----------



## beamer1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job: 2 prob's I"d be worried 'bout,front hatch width/depth ratio w/o center support & hinge material grade(ss,galv,abs) but YOU ARE DOING A KILLER JOB! Epoxy paint seals foam w/o melting it, makes it like a surfboard.If I could epoxy my wife I could float her to .... I'M in deep sh>>>>>>>>>>now peace out.LOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.

beamer, 

I used regular hinges for exterior home door use. They felt like they were coated with some kind of clear coat. The package did not say galvanized or stainless though. Plus I put two coats of Polyurethane on them before I installed them and then once they were installed I coated them and the deck with 1 more coat of spar urethane, and then couple coats of paint. They won't last forever but they will last a while. At least untill I get the nerve to cut the center seat out and make it a center console lol.

After I installed the deck and walked around on it last night the hatch was plenty sturdy but i could feel it bow a little so I took your advice and put a support right down the center. Its plenty sturdy now!

I also attempted to make a side console out of plwood and 2x2's but It aint gonna happen. I got it built but it looked junky so I scrapped it.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2011)

painted front deck


----------



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the pic of the support I added under the front deck hatch. I should be able to fit the batteries right in on either side with room to spare.

I also widened the driver and passenger seats a little bit. They were too close to the center. I was barely able to fit one foot between them to get to the back deck. Now there is plenty of room.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2011)

View from the front with the seats moved to the outside a little.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 12, 2011)

diabolic ben said:


> I bought a 12/36 2 days ago. I think I will follow suit on that back deck. How will you run a tiller motor from those two seats? This is my 1st boat. Sorry if it's a stupid question. Do you think it would be bad to put my TM on that back deck? My 10 yr. old son will be fishing up front and I really don't want him running the TM.




I have ran a tiller style trolling motor from the rear of a boat several times. I prefer it to the bow mount. You should be fine.


----------



## jcabarrusjr (Feb 12, 2011)

reedjj the boat looks good man. Nice job. I couldn't help but notice the devil dog flad in the background and just wanted to say SEMPER FI. Just hit 10 yrs in the Marine Corps


----------



## reedjj (Feb 13, 2011)

Semper Fi. Halfway there dude. I have 15 months till I go on terminal. Im doing my extension and retirement paperwork this week. 20 years goes pretty quick.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 14, 2011)

Today was a lucky Valentines day for this Tinboater. 1st I was able to score some free lights from work. They are for a tow tractor that we no longer use so they were going to be thrown away (great use of our tax dollars huh?) Anyway I figure they will get some good use on my boat.

Then I made a stop to talk to a guy about a motor, Turns out all he had was a 225 merc and a "little 70hp Yamaha". But he knew another guy that runs a boat repair business that had a 30hp Johnson. So I went to see him. The 30hp Johnson was pretty old and worn out. BUT he also had a 1999 Merc 25 that was on the back of a sail boat. in very good cond. He also has a side console from an older Alumacraft. He said he would let both go and rig the motor/install the side console for me for $1,350. including all the controls and a $75 Jackplate (from BPS) he had laying around (its a long shaft Merc). 

The only downside is that its a long shaft and it does not have Power tilt and trim. But the price is too good to let go.

Turns out if you get your wife a $12. box of chocolate she will let you buy $1,350. worth of boat stuff. I got the boat all loaded up on my utility trailer and will be dropping it off to NFL Marine Services in Middleburg, Fl tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully I can find a good cheap boat trailer before he gets it ready for pickup.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 14, 2011)

Its a 1999 Mercury Tracker 25 longshaft. It was originally on a V hull Tracker boat then the owner wanted a bigger motor for the Tracker so he upgraded to a 40. He then put this motor on his sailboat.

This is not the motor I am buying but it looks exactly the same.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice score on the motor, plus a original Alumacraft console =D> The swamp sled will be tearing by some gators with the 25 on it!


----------



## bassdan (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats a great score. I wish my boat was as wide as yours. Being able to have 2 seats side by side would be cool.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a little update on my "sled".

I stopped by the shop the other day and Jason (owner of North Florida Marine Services in Middleburg, Fl) had a used magic tilt trailer that will fit my boat. He's gonna replace the bunks, re-wire it, and replace the bearings, and put new tires on it all for $400. A new trailer from boathouse "discount" Marine, Gander Mtn, or even BPS, cost $699 before tax. So Im getting a great deal.

When I pick it up next week I will hand him a Check for $1,750. That is for the console,rigging, controls,trailer, motor, batt. And the installation and labor. I couldn't have found it all that cheap on craigslist and done it all myself even if I knew how.

All said and done, I will have less than $2700.00 in the whole boat. I feel pretty good about it, especially considering I was prepared to spend (and got the OK from the ole lady) $4,200.00 on a brand new Merc 25 with power tilt and trim.

I still need a few things like a fish finder, 2nd batt for trolling motor and lights, plus I have to register it but at least I will be on the water by next Fri!

I will be sure to post pics when I pick her up.

Untill then I will be browsing Craigslist for another project haha!


----------



## reedjj (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a couple shots of the trailer and the console. The trailer still needs some cleaning up, and the console needs to be painted and installed (its just sitting there in the pic).


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work so far. Sheesshhhh, hate people with neat/clean/organized garages. JK!


----------



## minicuda (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good! I really like what you have done so far.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks Great! I love the flip up front deck! if only i had found this site before i got my boat.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 8, 2011)

Super clean mod all the way around. Looking forward to seeing the finished pic with the new motor.

Congrats and some great deals.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 9, 2011)

Great looking mods.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was hoping to have it on the water by now. Im still waiting on the trailer.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 10, 2011)

I stopped by the shop (N.F.L Marine Services) to check on my sled. It was on the trailer, had the motor, Jackplate, console, Steering wheel, throttle controls, cables and everything on it on it. He was still fine tuning the throttle and steering linkages. It looked so sweet I forgot to take a pic. I should be able to pick it up Monday.

That 25hp mounted up high on the jackplate, hanging on the back of my little boat looks awesome. There were about 4 guys hangin around in the shop (like guys do) They were there with bass boats with 225+ mercs and it was funny to hear them talk about how fast they thought my boat was going to go. LOL. I got a lot of compliments on my mod there. Pretty cool. 

Anyway I will post some pics when I get her next week. maybe a vid of the maiden voyage.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 16, 2011)

So I picked up my boat today and I am very happy with the job and the items I got for the money. I still have a few things to do before I am finished with it (if I ever will be lol). I need to prime and paint the console, and a few other little things.

The only major thing left to do is to mount the batt permenantly. Right now its just sitting aft of the center bench. I ordered a hatch and have decided cut a hole in the left side of the center bench and drop the battery in there. It will be perfect and still allow me to mount another trolling motor battery up front under the deck and have room left over for storage. When the hatch comes in I will talk myself into cutting into the bench and removing some floatation foam.

I won't have time to take it out till Fri but Jason the owner of NFL Marine Serv. test drove it and set the trim on the motor for me and suggested I go with putting the batt. in the center seat instead of up front. I trust him! He said the boat was running in the mid 30 mph range and that it was too fast to be going in a boat like that LOL. This is from a guy that builds boats that go close to 100mph! So I am very pleased with that news. He said if Im crazy enough we can still go with a different prop and it will get me close to 40mph. I will see for myself on Fri. Here are some pics I took.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 16, 2011)

That last pic is a little decieving. It makes the motor look like its waay below the hull. In reality The cavitation plate is just slightly (1/32nd inch) above the keel in the current position.  It will sit in less than a foot of water.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks sharp =D> Running in the mids 30's :shock: That must feel like your flying in a 1542!


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice looking boat man, I hope I can get mine to performing like that. And looking like that too


----------



## fatherfire89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Heck ya man. Looks great


----------



## reedjj (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

I got the console painted last night and ordered some custom numbers from vinyl Images (site sponsor plug).

I am leaving work early today to pick up another 2 inch ball hitch and some cheap wal-mart numbers to temporarily put on till the good ones get here and then take her for a test drive. Cant wait to see how she does. 

My wife took the SUV this morn so I am gonna use my honda civic si to tow and put in. lol. It has a hitch and a reciever that I use for a bike rack, and is rated for 1500lbs trailer so I should be good. the tounge weight is nothing with this boat and trailer. I will take a pic when I get it all hooked up it should look pretty funny hooked to my car.

Here is a pic with the console painted. The paint wasn't quite dry yet but it looks pretty good. Im happy with it anyway.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 18, 2011)

i got to take it out today for a 3 hours. The boat ran great and handled better than any flatbottom I have ever had. The weight of the decks and flooring helped to make it stable and it does not slide at all, it leans in the turns, and grabs like V hull. 

It hopped up on plane just fine with 2 guys but I would prefer it to get on plane a little faster, but without power tilt and trim and it set in the current position it was pretty good. The top speed howerver was a lot faster than I thought it was going to be. I got it to full speed and then backed off about a 1/4 throttle and she cruised real nice. I did not have a gps with me so Im not sure but It felt like what my mech said was right somewhere around 34-36 at top speed. Cruising speed felt like about 26 or so. I also did a lot of slow speed cruising (no wake speed) through the forest. It only burnt 3 1/2
gallons of fuel in almost 4 hours of continuos use.

I got it back in the woods pretty far before I hit bottom and had to hop out into the creek and lift the boat off some mud and sand. Then about another 1/2 mile I hit a log and motor kicked up. By this time the creek was just wide enough for me to turn the boat around and bounce over the log again. Glad I live in F I was only going idle speed for about 3 miles when I was deep in the woods. l am glad I live in Florida it was around 80 and sunny. Water temp is still too cool for me to want to go swimming but there were several girls in bikini's on boats and at some of the beaches several were swimming.

A trolling motor is a must for me to really get back in the woods. The Creek goes another 4-5 miles from where I turned around it also opens up again in several spots.

I saw several turtles and squirrels but no alligators or manatee today. I was more out on the water just getting a feel for the boat and putting it through the paces. Had a great time and cant wait to take it out again. I do have a few pics to post in little while.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a couple shots of Black Creek in North FL where I live. And one of my friend Marcus driving. He had never been on a boat much less drove one. He liked it!


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome mod and sounds like you had fun today.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 19, 2011)

Although it was great I did notice that it sat a little lower in the back than I would have liked. So today I removed the rear deck completely. I then used the little hatch that was attached on hinges to cover the gas tank area, to make a cover that just covers the opening. I secured it down to the boat with 4 strips of self adhesive Velcro. Now when I need to access the transom/gas tank area all I have to do is pull it up.

After I removed all the wood I weighed it.....In all, I'm 32lbs lighter. 

Next I think Im going to rebuild the bench/storage area that my seats are mounted to with 19/32nds plywood instead of the 2x6's that its currently build with. That should be another considerable drop in weight.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is what the back deck looks like now without 32lbs of wood on it.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 24, 2011)

I hooked it up to the Civic last night, towed it to the boat ramp and went for about an hour ride and pulled it back out.

Its a pretty steep boat ramp and I didn't have any trouble at all. Didn't even know it was back there.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Reed, just noticed this, do the bunks on the trailer reach the transom of your boat. Haven't seen a pic on the trailer until now and it looks a little short.


----------



## St.Johnsriver (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks good man. :shock:


----------



## reedjj (Mar 24, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Hey Reed, just noticed this, do the bunks on the trailer reach the transom of your boat. Haven't seen a pic on the trailer until now and it looks a little short.



Not quite, They are a little short. About 14 inches from the back of the hull. It doesn't seem to affect anything, so im not worried about it. I am able to sit in it and drive it off the trailer no problem. I wouldn't sit in it without the trailer attached to the ball though. The boat and trailer both would tip up on me. I can get in the boat when its in the yard as long as I don't go too far behind the wheel base. But it wouldn't matter if the bunks when all the way or not, it wold still tip on me.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 24, 2011)

The trailer is really for a 14 ft boat. But I couldn't pass it up for $350.00 (NO TAX) New tires and wheels, new bunks, new carpet, new lights an wiring, and its a drive on. I can live with it being a little short.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 24, 2011)

Took it out today for the first time alone (kinda). Very easy to launch and recover. I got deeper in the woods than I have ever been. I got about 2 miles past where I got hung up last time. I saw some wild turkeys and about a million turtles and 1 Manatee! Im not from Fl so seeing the manatee was a first for me.

Only hit a few logs at idle speed that barely kicked my motor up, and I only ran aground once lol. My best friend and spotter up front wasn't doing his job!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 25, 2011)

Lengthen the tongue or put longer bunks on it. You don't want to put a hook in the hull.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 27, 2011)

The winch on the tounge is as far fwd as it can go without adding some length by welding some new material to the trailer. I went out and measured the over hang. The boat is 19 inches past the bunks. That is a little more than I would like it to be, but I am confident the way the Alumacraft is constructed with the design of the rear deck and all the supports it has that it will be fine. 

But....... I will be replacing the bunks with longer ones as soon as I have the opportunity. I'm gonna run them out to about 2 inches from the end of the boat. I am going to be adding pods to the transom soon, and I dont want them on the bunks. I don't know if its true or not but I heard they are supposed to hang off.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 27, 2011)

I also went ahead and re-ordered a hatch to put on my center bench for when I cut the hole in it to mount the cranking battery. My Father in-law gave me 2 sears gift cards this past Christmas and I am going to use one to buy a cheap battery box for the cranking battery.

I also ordered one of those MinnKota power centers (fancy battery box with fuses, external posts, charge display, and 2 12volt outlets). for my trolling motor battery that will be mounted under the front deck. I will purchase a new deep cycle battery from sears with the gift card as well.

I am going to get one of the Cabela's trolling motor jon boat adapters so I don't have to cut/drill or fabricate any type of trolling motor mount. They say it can be mounted on any rail on a jon boat so I may try to mount it on the drivers side right near my throttle control so I can sit in my drivers seat and steer the troller with my throttle hand. I am not going to be using the trolling motor much for conventional trolling like a bass fisherman would. Its going to be used to get me back in the woods through timber, cypruss knees, and very shallow water where Im afraid to run my outboard (thanks to everyone here in FL for talking me out of a jet). And for sneaking up on gar, hogs, turkey, deer, turtles, frogs, flounder, cats, and any other fish or animal you might want to eat! 

Academy sports has a the 30lb thrust min kotas for $99.99 and Im probably going to be going that route. Unless I can find me a deal on Craiglslist or soemthing.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

Saturday we went for a little ride and scouted a few spots out. I found this little creek that opens up once you get back in there. I kept seeing the water swirl and thought at first it was gators. Turned out there were FL Gar Everywhere. Next time Im bringin my bow and killing a lot of them.

I thought my dog was going to jump in after them he was having a blast (glad he didn't they might have ate him). Most of the ones we saw were about 2-3 feet long. Not like the gar in LA or Texas but pretty good for FL or so I was told.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

I was just looking though my thread and noticed that I had a pic of my friend Marcus on here but none of me. Haha.

Here is one of me and my bro Marcus, one of me and my ole lady with the huntin dog. And another of my crazy Father in-law and my daughter. My daughter has gone into the family business (military) and will be leaving for Air Force Boot camp on April 19th.

When you are as much of a badazz as I am, you can get away with having a toy poodle and no one usually calls me out on it. LOL! Really, I am just an worn out old jarhead that is gettin ready to retire next year.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 1, 2011)

I got my trolling motor battery and the Minnkota powercenter today. Also got the hatch to put on the middle seat. 

The tm batt and the power center its in is mounted just under the front deck.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 1, 2011)

I also finally got the nerve to cut a hole in my center bench to mount the cranking battery. The box had a template on the inside to trace a line to cut the hole. I drilled the inside of the four corners of the traced line and used a jugsaw to cut the alum. It cut it very easily. Alot easier than plywood. The foam in the seat does not affect the cutting at all.

Once I cut the alum then the real work started. I had to dig out the foam. WHAT A MESS. I used a small shovel and then a filet knife (which I broke). I also carved out a tunnel for the wires. Then I dropped the battery box in the hole and put the batt in. Next I put a bead of marine silicone around the hole and pressed the hatch onto it, and srewed it into place. I also ran a bead of silicone around the outside of it once it was installed. I think its a pretty good job. Tomorrow I need to drive to the car wash and vacume all the little pieces of styrofoam I couldn't get out by had.


----------



## Specknreds (Apr 2, 2011)

Man!! Did you bring back memories. When I took the foam out of my seat the wind was blowing hard. It looked like it snowed in my whole acre back yard. My wife was ticked when she seen it. :roll: 

If anyone else is removing foam, A sheetrock saw works great. Just messy.


----------



## sbarcewski (Apr 3, 2011)

Build looks good!
Another great tool for cutting foam is an electric carving knife. (Just don't let the wife see you swiping it from the cabinet!)


----------



## flatboat (Apr 3, 2011)

nice lookin rig , trailering will hook the bottom if the bunks don't support the transom


----------



## reedjj (Apr 3, 2011)

The wife took this one today while I went to get the car to pull out after 4 hours on the creek. Only 1 boat at a time on the little ramp in Middleburg Fl. Everyone beaches thier boats while waiting thier turn to load up. Or while waiting for someone to park the truck and get back to the boat after putting in. It was sunny and in the low 80's today so there was a lot of "scenery" on the creek today. 

We went out yesterday too and after the rain we got all last week the water was up over a foot more than usual. I was able to get up the creek into the forest all the way to a spring head. 72 degree water was just boiling out of a giant rock in the middle of the creek. I was not able to get the boat over the rock. It was only about 2 inches deep. I will post a couple pics of the run into the forest tomorrow.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yea.... I was running on plane at 1/2 throttle and came up on a newer RED Tracker Pro Team 175 with a 40hp 4 stroke Merc also running on plane with 1 dude, probably around 250 and his ole lady probably around 200, and a thier small kid probably about 7-8 years old. 

I crossed his wake came up around him, when I was even with him he looked at me, and I looked at him, we both smiled and he cracked his throttle to what I assumed was not quite full. I went to 3/4 throttle and caught back up.....He just stayed right there! With my wife giving me hell and what looked like his wife giving him the same , I opened her up and off we went pulling away from him. I was gigglin like a schooboy and smilin from ear to ear. Wife still yellin at me for racing hahahaha. Later, up the creek we were in a no wake zone and they caught back up to us. I got questioned about my boat and motor and we talked for a bit. When he found out I just had a jon boat from Academy sports with a 1999 $750. 25hp outboard I could almost see his heartbreaking! IT WAS GREAT! 

Thank you to all of you who posted on my build and gave me advice and encouragement. And thanks to all of you who have posted your own builds. I looked at a million of them before and during my build. I love this site!

We had a great 2 days on the water this weekend.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great looking boat! Its amazing how fast these little boats will go with a 25 hp motor on them! 8)


----------



## reedjj (Apr 5, 2011)

Today I picked up a throw cushion on sale for $9.00 that fits between the seats and a steering wheel cover Just for the heck of it.

One of the guys at work has a jeep and recently bought a winch for it and he gave me his comealong. Now I can get over any long, timber, sandbar, or rock thats in my way.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know what state your in, but in Texas, with a closed compartment with gas in it you had better have a fire extingusher on board, or else ya get the ol ticket.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 5, 2011)

I Wouldn't call it a closed compartment. Its just a piece of plywood painted green with velcro to hold it down. Plenty of room for the stearing controls and fuel lines to be run in and out. plus about a 6 inch gap for any fumes to escape.
I do have a fire extinguisher on board. It's the law here. Not in the fuel compartment though. 

I live in Fl. FWC (Florida fish and wildlife conservation commission) does not play and niether do the Sherrifs office. There is even a show on the NatGeo channel called "Operation Wild" about the FWC. I got inspected Sunday at the boat ramp by the Clay County Sherriffs patrol boat. Passed with flying colors. I didnt have a throw cushion or throw life preserver. On a boat less than 16' With 2 passengers on board you only have to have life jackets for each passenger. With 3 or more you have to have life jackets for each passenger and a throwable life preserver (a cushion meets this req.). They thought I was over 16 feet and even after they did thier insp and saw the coast guard placard that said 15 feet they still measured me. I was a little worried that with the added length of the motor they would say that I was over 16 but I was good. Anyway I got a cushion today anyway. I don't want to give them any reason on mess with me.


----------



## Honky Tonkin (Apr 5, 2011)

I just wanted to say that i love your boat and the things you have done with it. I think I am going to do something pretty similar next year. i love the bass boat feel of it so low on the water like that!


----------



## reedjj (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you very much Honky Tonkin! Im pretty proud of her. Its just a little jon boat but it sure does what I wanna do. Get me back up in the shallow water where no one else can go.

Today I finally downloaded the GPS app from my phone. We have some friends from out of town staying with us and we took them for a ride on the creek. The good news is that with my 210lbs my friends 250lbs and both our wives which add up to probably 300lbs put together. 760 lbs (10 lbs over the safety sticker) just in people. plus the wood decking probably about 100lbs worth and then the motor that weighs in at 120lbs and 6 gallons of gas I was still able to run 25mph at WOT and able to get on plane no problem. I was thinking I might hit 20 if I was lucky with 4 adults and full tank of gas plus a cooler. 25mph @ WOT is way better than expected. I was able to stay on plane and cruise at 16 mph very nicely.

Now I just need to see what she will do with me alone in the boat.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 7, 2011)

Honky Tonkin said:


> I just wanted to say that i love your boat and the things you have done with it. I think I am going to do something pretty similar next year. i love the bass boat feel of it so low on the water like that!



One thing I would do differently and will on my next build......... I would have either got the 1442 NCS (no center seat) Alumacraft https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.boatreviews.org/images/product/729/600/cf91a0b5.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.boatreviews.org/t/Alumacraft-Boat-Reviews/e/Alumacraft-1442-NCS-Boat-Reviews/&usg=__4QRBk7xPeSXsoJp0yumxOP_gbns=&h=254&w=400&sz=89&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=WCT3nx3PaGrbHM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=163&ei=BICeTcW4EIGftwew7amEAw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dalumacraft%2B1442%2Bncs%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26biw%3D1259%26bih%3D567%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=328&oei=BICeTcW4EIGftwew7amEAw&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0&tx=112&ty=31. And done the exact same build but without the extended front wooden deck. The 1442 NCS already has a front deck. And it would really fly with either a 25hp prop or a 25/18 Jet.

What I really want to do next is build up an Alumacraft 1648 NCS mod Vhttps://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.boatreviews.org/images/product/728/600/5fb96742.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.boatreviews.org/t/Alumacraft-Boat-Reviews/e/Alumacraft-MV-1648-NCS-Boat-Reviews/&usg=__nT9FQQpx1H1gFmgQSwefGd4W8_s=&h=254&w=400&sz=98&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=W87f4TtwSDn2ZM:&tbnh=109&tbnw=172&ei=x3-eTae5DpO2tgfq2eGNAw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dalumacraft%2B1648%2Bncs%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1259%26bih%3D567%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=658&vpy=277&dur=1281&hovh=179&hovw=282&tx=131&ty=95&oei=x3-eTae5DpO2tgfq2eGNAw&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0 with a center console and a Tohatsu md35 (50/35)Jet. Or an OMC 50/35jet.

I love the 1542 but I wish it was just a little wider. 1448 is just to short. Alweld makes a 1552 that would be perfect but the price of the alweld compared to the alumacraft 1648 mod V NCS riveted is about $3000. difference.


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Apr 8, 2011)

reedjj said:


> I also carved out a tunnel for the wires.



I think I'm just having a hard time understanding but did you go through the foam to the sides? If you could get a picture of it I'm sure that would help.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 8, 2011)

After I cut the hole in the seat and hollowed out the foam for the battery box to fit in there. I had to find a way to get the wires into the compartment. I ran the wires under the ribs along the side of the boat and fished them between the side of the boat and where the bench meets the side of the boat. Because the entire bench seat is filled with foam I cut a hole or tunnel in the foam big enough to feed the pos and negative wires through to reach the battery compartment. 

I am going to go take a few pics now. Be back in 10 min.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope this helps illustrate it a little better.


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I mean I kind of understood what you were explaining I just couldn't really get it because your pictures didn't show it. But that was a dang good idea for that. I thought you would have gone through the bottom of that center bench but you definitely came up with a cleaner alternative than what I was thinking. I might try something like that with a gas tank and fuel lines but I'm not sure how that would react with the foam. :/


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 8, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Took it out today for the first time alone (kinda). Very easy to launch and recover. I got deeper in the woods than I have ever been. I got about 2 miles past where I got hung up last time. I saw some wild turkeys and about a million turtles and 1 Manatee! Im not from Fl so seeing the manatee was a first for me.
> 
> Only hit a few logs at idle speed that barely kicked my motor up, and I only ran aground once lol. My best friend and spotter up front wasn't doing his job!




Be carefull I dented my hull because the bunks were too short. Best thing is to extend them past the hull so you wont hurt your baby.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 8, 2011)

I really didn't want to drill another hole in the bench if I didn't have to. As it turns out that little pocket made a perfect entry point to the interior of the bench. I just had to get through the foam to the compartment.

I know about my trailer bunks! I am going to replace them very soon! And they will be longer. I guess I will go all the way to the end of the boat.


----------



## flatboat (Apr 9, 2011)

reed 
i picked up a lower pitched prop just for those times when i was really loaded .we loaded boats way beyond cap with hunting stuff , blind material and grass , tools and such and we would just change props really made a difference aluminum works good 
i just noticed the jack plate isn't supported on the top . there is a lot of stress on the top bolts . if i'm not mistaken thats cast aluminum , it doesn't usualy bend it just snaps , catastrophic failure is not good ,check for cracks 
ed


----------



## reedjj (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Flatboat I wondered about how they mounted it when i saw it. I was assured it would hold just fine. So far its holding up just fine. I have probably hit more logs, and ran aground more times in the last 2 weeks than most people do EVER. LOL.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 13, 2011)

So I figure I am as close to done with this project as I will ever be. I still have a few things to add like the trolling motor and maybe a power tilt and trim jackplate. That will all be in the future if I don't sell her off for something else. 

I may end up removing the center bench and turning it into a center console jet drive at some pt. But that will be another modification thread in itself. 

I would like to thank all those who helped me and offered insight into my first ever attempt at building a boat. I am very happy with the results and have had a lot of compliments on the SwampSled while out on the water. I never would have had the guts to attempt it without this site, and without the advice I got from you. 

Now its on to find another boat to mess with. Here are a few pics I took while out today. Just me and the dog! I used the GPS and hit 31mph with a light load. It sure felt faster though. LOL 31mph is fast enough for me in a little flat bottom jon boat.......ehhh not really! The next one will be faster. hahaha


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 14, 2011)

Boat looks good ReedJJ.

Wanna race? :lol:


----------



## reedjj (Apr 15, 2011)

Not if your runnin that 88hp OMC you mentioned. LOL


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 15, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Not if your runnin that 88hp OMC you mentioned. LOL




Naw... 8) Just the 40 hp Force (no Jedi powers)


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Apr 27, 2011)

That is a sweet boat and a great thread on the build! Thanks fo rsharing all the info and ideas.

I love running up and down the rivers here in Florida too, there's nothing like it.


----------



## fish2keel (Apr 28, 2011)

reedjj,

Great boat project! Ive followed it every step of the way! 

I live in daytona beach right now since I go to school here and saw that you are in clay county running. We should run the rivers some time once I get my boat up and going! I just got another boat which wasnt even planned( I just wanted the outboard) but as soon as I get the 1648 grizzly going we should take a trip up the river and fish.

If you ever need a helping hand let me know 

f2k


----------



## reedjj (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds good. Now that the weather is starting to get unbelievably hot I plan on spending as much time as possible on the water!


----------



## reedjj (Apr 29, 2011)

Last week my motor was acting a little funny in the midrage It would miss and spit and sputter and It would barely idle. The only time it ran smoth was at about 80% throttle all the way to WOT. No where on the low end would it run smooth. I had to run WOT or idle around with it smoking like crazy and spitting oil.

I changed the plugs, put some gas treatment in the tank (2 times) and it still didn't help. Needless to say I took it to my motor guy, Thought maybe there was something more serious wrong with it like reeds, or a bad cylinder or something. When I went to pick it up I fully expected to hear that I was going to either need some serious repairs or a new motor.

Turns out, the carb was stuck. Apparently there was some junk stopping it up and it was running on only 1 cylinder the last time I took it out and even then the one cyl that was firing was missing (the time before that it was in and out) . That explains the oil all down the motor. The top Cylinder wasn't firing at all, the fuel mix that cyl was getting was just spitting out the exhaust. It was a mess. 

He cleaned it, out and I picked it up today and went straight to the boat ramp. It was like a whole new engine. Smooth, quiet and alot more power. It jumped on plane quick, before it would sputter a little till the rpms got up then the 2nd cyl would kick in around 5,000rpm. Top speed was not much higer than before. I could go 30-31 before and today hit 33mph for just a second or so on GPS. And I was able to run on plane as slow as 15mph I like to run on plane at about 20mph which is about half throttle. Before it would not run slow on plane. WOT or idle was all I had, so I was buning though gas quickly. Toda I cruised at around 18mph to 21mph for over and hour in one direction and then about another hour at 25mph on the way back. From Middleburg, FL to the St Johns river at St Rt 17 near Flemming Island and back with a few dtours into some small creeks to look for gators. I barely used 2 gallons of gas.

Very happy I didn't have to spend a lot of money!


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 30, 2011)

Kudos! Just from your initial description I was going to tell you it sounded like a fuel/carb problem. 

Are you running ethanol blended gas or non blended? 

If running ethanol blend, be sure to pick up some kind of ethanol fuel treatment and when you're done motoring your boat, pull the fuel line and let the motor run until it runs out of fuel. That is if you're not doing this already.

8) 



reedjj said:


> Last week my motor was acting a little funny in the midrage It would miss and spit and sputter and It would barely idle. The only time it ran smoth was at about 80% throttle all the way to WOT. No where on the low end would it run smooth. I had to run WOT or idle around with it smoking like crazy and spitting oil.
> 
> I changed the plugs, put some gas treatment in the tank (2 times) and it still didn't help. Needless to say I took it to my motor guy, Thought maybe there was something more serious wrong with it like reeds, or a bad cylinder or something. When I went to pick it up I fully expected to hear that I was going to either need some serious repairs or a new motor.
> 
> ...


----------



## reedjj (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea, unfortunately I run regular pump gas with ethanol. I always put in my 1/2 oz of ethanol treatment in every tank. The closest place that sells NON-ethanol that I could find was about 40 Miles away. If I had a big boat that had a 150 gallon tank It might be worth it but not for a jon with a six gallon.

My motor came off a Pontoon and had sat for a few years before I got it. It ran great for the first several times out. What I think happened was that some of the buildup that was on the carb finally broke loose and gummed up or blocked a jet causing it to run bad or make something stick. I was hoping it was just a dirty carb, but I used to race dirtbikes and the way it was acting was alot like a 2stroke dirtbike does when a reed valve is going bad but hasn't gone completely out yet.

Although I am happy it was an easy fix, It wouldn't have broke my heart if I had to put in som V-Force or Boysen reeds. They make a huge difference on a 250cc dirt bike as far as throttle response and torque. I wonder what they would do for a 25hp merc. Plus had I known for sure it was the carb I would have done it myself. Still didn't cost much for the shop to work on it and I probably would have lost a little spring or screw or something anyway and had to let them put it back together for me in the end plus buy a new parts. LOL


----------



## fishingbear (May 4, 2011)

I have an alumacraft 1442 ncs no seats only front and back decks. The open floor is 8' long. I have a lot of open space. I got it from state surplus, an old wildlife boat.($200). Got a new trailer and a used 20hp 1998 merc. Now I am wanting to set her up for salt water, back water reds and flounder. Like your floor and flotation. Hope to send pics later. Fishingbear


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 20, 2011)

Boat looks amazing brother. Very impressive build!!!


----------



## reedjj (May 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Southernman (May 20, 2011)

Reed,

Your boat turned out great man. I am new to this site as of last week. I am planning on buying a 1542 alumacraft also! A friend is on the this site and he told me to get on here and look for info regarding the boat I wanted. I just got done looking at the pictures and reading all the posts that people put on your post. 

Anyway, I am now very excited to get my boat and start working on it. Good job man! 

Ps. Thanks for your service and dedication to your country


----------



## BoatingCop (Jun 9, 2011)

Reedjj, GREAT job on your build!! I'm wanting to add decks to mine and was wondering how you anchored down your framework for the decks to the boat? Or are they removeable and how to you keep them in one place? Thanks in advance!


----------



## reedjj (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments Southern boating man. Make sure to post pics and keep us up on your boat when you get started.

Boating Cop, thanks...

The flooring is held in place with 2" wide industrial self adhesive velcro strips. They come with both the fuzzy side and the sticky side stuck together. All you gotta do is peel off the film and stick it to the ribs on the floor. Then when your ready to put your floor in for the final time (after fit testing and making sure its just right and clean enough to accept the adhesive on the other side of the velcro) peel the film off the other side of the velcro and drop the floor in place. As long as you sealed the wood good and its clean the adhesive strip will stick just fine. I then walked around on it to make sure it was stuck down good n tight. 

The bench I built that the seats mount to is screwed into the floor using the "L" shaped brackets from Home Depot They are the same ones pictured in the front deck construction.

The Front deck is held in place with the "L" shaped brackets screwed into the wood floor and where it sits on the front aluminum seat I used the Velcro all along the 2x2's where they meet the aluminum.

Some people laugh when I tell them that I used Velcro. But It is strong stuff. Plus I didn't have to drill any holes or screw anything into my aluminum boat. I think that is a big plus for when I go to sell it. If I was looking for a jon boat I wouldn't want one full of holes.

The side console is bolted through the gunnel and screwd into the wood floor. Other than the 4 bolts that hold the jackplate on, the 2 bolts that hold the throttle control to the gunnel and the 2 that hold the side console to the gunnel there are absolutetly no other holes in my boat.

This is what I used https://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Hardware-Fasteners-Fasteners-Household-Velcro/h_d1/N-5yc1vZaqxm/R-202261919/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## reedjj (Jun 9, 2011)

I had to pull the front floor out from under the front deck and needed help to get it out. As for the front deck....I just towed my boat at 70+ mph from Middleburg, FL (just south of Jacksonville) all the way to Flolkston,GA and no issues with anything. That plus all the beating and banging I have done on the creek its not ever coming off there without some serious muscle.

If whoever buys it wants it off or wants to redo it all they have to do is remove a couple of screws where the rear of the deck meets the wood floor and pull it off. It will take some muscle but it will come up. They will need to use some "Goo be gone" to remove the adhesive from the aluminum but thats no big deal. Better than welding or JB welding screw holes.

Hope that helped. I tend to be long winded. LOL.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jun 15, 2011)

Reed I wanted to say great job on your 1542 boat build. Your build was how I found tinboats. Power of google. My question is related to using a long shaft motor and a mini jack plate vs using a short shaft and no jack plate. Did you use the long shaft motor because that's what you found or is there a reason when converting to a console that you need the Long shaft motor? Thanks for the help.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Buddy, 

Doing my normal Lunchtime cruise of the site and found your rig, and great job by the way!!! The 25 jacked up on the back does look sweet, did you ever get a final MPH reading? I've been eyeing a neighbor's 50hp down the street for mine when my mud motor isn't on it. probably about 25hp way to much but it would be F-U-N!!! Again, if you're ever down in my area and want to go out in the swamp and do a little bass fishing let me know, the Beer is on me! I got my gator tags in the Blue Cypress WMA this year which is where I fish so I'll be going out there to scout/fish as much as possible before first phase (Aug 15th). 

Have you put any rod holders in your boat? I'm thinking about putting a couple in mine but can't decide where to put them. Also, just scored (6) cup holders on e-bay for $6.00 shipping included! You can never have enough cup holders (So I've been told).


----------



## fadeblack (Jun 18, 2011)

nice rig fixing to start on my 1446 v bottom, can't wait to fish it!


----------



## ILOVTOFISH (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey there reed nice job.I have a 1442 g3 that is very close to that.The problem i'm having is i'm using the exact same foam you used but what did you use to glue them together?Everything i have used so far has tried to eat the foam up.I have used 3m 77 adhesive which states on the can you can use for foam but it still ate it up.Can you give me a tip on what to use that won't eat the foam up or what you used,thanks?


----------



## reedjj (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm updating on my phone from San Antonio so I'm gonna keep it short.

I used the jackplate because I got a deal on the longshaft that I couldn't pass up. Would have much rather had A short but a 99 merc for 750 bucks was too good to let go. 

I used gorilla glue but u really don't need to. The floor will hold it all down just fine.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 19, 2011)

No rod holders yet. I only fish one pole at a time. Usually for cats so I don't really need them.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 19, 2011)

I would suggest that even if u do get a short shaft you still use the mini jacker. U can really dial in the motor position with it.

I GPS out at 31 mph wide open and can cruise on plane anywhere from 15 mph on up with 2 people 2 batteries. And a cooler plus fishing gear. 

3 people a cooler no fishing gear I'm at 28 mph.

Once I had 4 adults and a cooler plus batteries and some gear and cruised on plane at 18 and topped out at 25mph. That was over the listed capacity in weight and it handled fine. No problems.

After looking at the motor position it could be raised another inch or so. The angle is decieving the cavitation plate is really an inch below the hull. My original post about it I said the cav plate was above. I was wrong. For the price of the motor I am still happy. The mini jacker works great and I don't think one inch is going to get me 
All that much faster. 31mph is fast enough anyway.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey jj Im plugging along on my boat build and I have a couple of questions for you. What length cables did you end up using. It looks like your throttle cable is routed under your seating or? and also what does your cavitation plate line up with? I don't know if I should line it up with the bottom of the drain plug or the bottom of the rest of the hull. Thanks for the help.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 25, 2011)

I have no Idea what length they are. I had that part done by a professional. LOL. They do not run under anything though. the steering cables and throttle cables just run along the gunwale.

As for the cav plate on the motor. Mine is a little lower than it should be because of the longshaft motor. Even with the jackplate it sits a little low. I thought it was even but when I got down even with it and looked it is about an inch or so below the hull. I cant move the jackplate or the motor up anymore. Im not sure if the 1 inch or so would make that much difference anyway. Maybe another 1-2mph but I got such a deal on the motor that the benefit outweighs the cost of the speed loss. 31mph is pretty dang fast in that little boat sitting that low in the water. Too fast for some sections of the creek. 

If you can I would make sure that the cav plate is dead even with the flat part of the hull, I wouldn't worry about the drain plug or the keels. From what everyone says dead even is the general rule. Some are even a little above. Like a 1/4 Inch above. If you go dead even you will be good.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a 15hp Evinrude short shaft on my 1436 with a minijacker and had the cav plate 3/4 an inch above the bottom of the boat. It still had a good pee from the water pump but I was trying to run really shallow, which it did. The only time it was ever a problem was when you were up on plane and tried to turn sharp it would suck air. Other than that I "think" as long as your water pump is still picking you're good. Just my $0.02. I have no idea what kind of mph I was getting.


----------



## reedjj (Jul 13, 2011)

I finally got with the times and started uploading a few videos to Youtube I did a walk around of my build and thought I would share it here. Also a couple vids of it running around. Im not too good with editing, in fact I don't edit. Just a few shots.

https://www.youtube.com/user/swampsled1#p/a/u/1/eqPuRNQTr6Q


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow great vids!

Jeep426, I saw you got your gator tags! I got mine too but for lake hell n blazes! Should be a good season im hoping to get two good ones! 

We all need to do a florida river run sometime!


----------



## reedjj (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea! I would def like to come a little further south and do some sort of run...

I sold the "swamp sled" today to a 16 year old kid that worked and saved his money for a year. Him and his mom drove from Baxley, Ga to Jacksonville today. I think he was sold on it after seeing the youtube videos. I took him and his mom for a ride and let him drive a little. I am not in the business of giving boat rides to everyone that wants one from looking at a Craigslist ad but they were serious and took the time to make the drive here.

I got $2,500.00 for it. I was asking $2800.00 but he didn't want the TM or the extra batt. I have about $2,700.00 into it plus another $50.00 or so in an extra fuel filter, and one carb cleaning from a boat shop so I Just about broke even. 

I was kind of sad to see it go. I put a lot of hard work into her. It is a great little boat and I hope that he really has a good time with it and catches a lot of fish. It was good to see a nice young man that worked hard for his money be so proud to haul it off behind his truck. He tried not to seem to excited but it was easy to tell he was. He even miscounted the money and gave me $2600. I already put the $100. bill in an envelope, stuffed it in a mailbox at the Post office. 

When we were walking up to it I said " its just a little jon boat that I modded to fit what I wanted to do". His response was "I think its beautifull" hahaha. He should get many years of use out of it on the Altamaha river in Ga.

I also have him this website and a couple others so we might be seeing him on here before long.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jul 19, 2011)

Buying a bigger boat? Whats the plan?


----------



## fish2keel (Jul 20, 2011)

He already has a bigger boat. Its in the boat house thread. Its a 1756 g3 cc with a 40 yamaha. An awesome boat!

And good sell! I also feel good selling a boat to someone that is excited and seems like he deserves it. Thats how I got my grizzly. The old man selling it was just a great guy.


----------



## Flatbotm (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats jj. 1542 is a great boat but a 1756 would really be nice. I allready have the fever for a bigger boat. Big and wide jons are hard to come by in Colorado used.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations Reed! Just went over your build, nice work. I liked the hatch for the battery compartment
and chuckled when I saw the foam. When I was wire brushing under the seat on my boat, the wire brush
hooked up in the foam and took the drill right out of my hands! I was wearing gloves fortunately, but I'm a year older now.
Nice build! =D>


----------



## BenCoJared (Dec 11, 2011)

As my first post, I want to say this is EXACTLY what I'm wanting to build. I'm so glad I found this thread and this site.


----------



## florida strain (Jan 28, 2012)

turned out nice . love the battery compartment


----------



## crabtree (Feb 2, 2012)

Reed, I'm wondering where you got the heavy duty velcro. Do you have a link that shows exactly what you used? Thanks.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice boat man, what did you get the speed up to in this little tinny?


----------



## Duke62 (Dec 29, 2012)

Love your boat. Good detailed story. Gave me some ideas.


----------



## kfa4303 (Dec 29, 2012)

Great project Reed. Nice to have another N.Fl member in the forums. I'm right down the road in Tallahassee myself. Where's Black Creek? I've never heard of it? Looks like a cool place to go toodle around. Glad you got your buddy out on the water too. It's always fun to turn someone new onto boating and water, and letting them drive the boat is the sure way to get 'em hooked. Happy boating!


----------



## Wody (Sep 15, 2020)

Absolutely awesome build!! Looking to go very similar to this in a 1983 alumacraft 1470! Appreciate all the effort and time you put in to making the thread as detailed as possible! Hope you are out there slaying the fish!


----------

